# Okay, here we go!



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm generally kinda' selective as to who I share certain information with, but I've become close to some of y'all, and the rest are just gonna' have to deal with it.
I'm going to rehab.I have fought with dern near every drug at one time or another, but the booze has remained my mistress for almost 25 years. I understand apprehension, but this is the first time I recall being really scared.
It's a beautiful facility with full-time chefs, a pool/grilling area, big flatscreen T.V.'s, and the whole works. It's just outside of West Palm Beach, Florida, and I will likely be there around forty days.
They will take my phone upon admission, but it sounds like I will gain limited access to the rehab phone as I progress in the program, in which case, I'll call rkintn, who can relay an update.
I'm in deep manure with the cops at the moment, but this ain't a court-mandated thing....it's my own decision, and it comes with a $20,000 price tag, plus airline fare and other expenses. It's time to handle business though, and I have a coupla' very supportive friends who can look after the dogs and the house....I gotta' jump on the opportunity now. I get on a scary little airplane friday afternoon.
Y'all keep being awesome.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Booze is a bad one. Good luck!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

You can do it! Be strong:thumb:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know what to say except i know 2 great guys who are letting the alcohol ruin their life-they still function & work but otherwise bad stuff/no life-

Wishing you the best of luck kiddo~~~


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Good luck Swampman. I'm sure you know you've got lots of folks here pulling for you. Tough decision but the right one. Lost a dear friend to the results of years of that mistress, wish he'd made this decision. Take care.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

po boy said:


> Good for you!


Thanks.
You live in Cartersville?...I did some of my growing up there. The road was "Walker Circle", I think.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nick,

It is as any other paths you have traveled and has its unique destination that you seek. Have a good trip to the future as you live another chapter in your autobiography.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You will do amazing. You will never regret the decision to demolish the addiction!!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Hey Swampie I have worried about you silently so I couldn't be more thrilled that you have made this decision. You are a great man with so many strengths going for you (the strongest your loyality to your friends).

I won't say good luck because I know it doesn't take luck. It takes knowing you have the strength to make it through and come out better for it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! It's a real-life "Big Man" who can admit to this kind of problem - and to take positive steps to deal with it! Kick it's butt, Nick! You can do it!!! ((Hugs & prayers for you!))


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm proud of you Nick. You will do just fine. Will be sending prayers your way!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Swamp man..."your choice"...to go there will give you the greatest odds of success.....I used to work at a facility just like you are going to...and I have to tell you that the ones that came because "THEY" wanted to were the ones with the greatest success..the ones that came because someone made them come were almost guaranteed to fail...So I want to first off commend you for making the decision to do this for your self....that alone is the biggest first step....the rest will be tough...and there will be days you will want to quit the program...but just keep on pushing...if you go there...and work your program...and do this for yourself....you will succeed beyond your wildest dreams...I am so very proud of you for making this decision and I will be praying for you along with many of us here... as I have seen the struggles involved with doing this..but you can do this...many have found freedom in these facilities...and you can too.....Prayers being sent your way as you find your true self and find your new life.......you can PM me with questions if you like...


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

starjj said:


> Hey Swampie I have worried about you silently so I couldn't be more thrilled that you have made this decision. You are a great man withdrawn so many strengths going for you (the strongest your loyality to your friends).
> 
> I won't say good luck because I know it doesn't take luck. It takes knowing you have the strength to make it through and come out better for it.


Hiya', Starjj! 
It's got a little more to do with love than luck....I'm grateful to have friends good enough to tell me I'm messing up, but will hold down the fort and take care of my dogs while I go get cured off the Evan Williams. I'm feeling confident, and I think I can do this.
I can't dread this, I have to look at it as the beginning to a better life.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Good luck, Nick!

My FIL quit drinking successfully: drinking was ruining his life and he decided not to allow that! There is nothing like motivation! 

Check in when they allow it, and be well!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good luck and be strong.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You've already faced the biggest hurdle, recognizing that you have a problem and taking steps to help yourself. Best wishes on the tough journey you are beginning and may you come out on the other end better off for it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Good on ya, Swampy!

Mon


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I actually know someone that went to that facility, its an awesome place. Ill be thinking of you


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm proud of you. Like all that you set your mind to, you will master this as well. You know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Grab the tiger by the tail and be successful. You can do it, one day at a time.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick, Miz Lesley and I will be praying/pulling for you big-time. You can do this, and will be SO glad for the decision. God bless.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your experiences Swamp Man. I've always appreciated the way your posts have an underlying sense of character and honest intergrity. This thread about heading in for some downtime is no different. I'm knowing you will take this good opportunity to kiss the demon goodbye and thank it for the good times. We will be thinking of you and awaiting your return. Keep with you an exhuberant anticipation for the positive changes you will experience. It is all good. 

Fox.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I am SO proud of you for making this choice Nick..one baby step at a time kiddo..and sometimes a half a baby step..

You've been on my prayer list for many years..I'll keep you there sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Good on ya Swampy
I've known a lot of people who were addicted to the booze
Known a few who gave it up, known a few who lived terrible lives because of it and more than a few who die because of it.
I've been close to an alcoholic, and they don't seem to realize what it does to a relationship, or how it affects the people who love them.
It's heart breaking to watch someone drink themselves into a bitter shell of what they could have been.
I will be rooting for you and say a little prayer.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

good luck, man


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Takes a real man to do what he knows its right for him to do. Getcher self squared away, and keep us deformed. World aint goin anywhere soon. Ital all still be out there. Youll just look at it in a whole new understanding, and hopefully make it work for ya better.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes swamp man. The first hard part (making the decision and doing something) is behind you. The second hard part will come when you get back home and have to convince your friends you're going in a different direction. You can do it.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good for you! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Swampy, I am so so proud of you, proud of the stand you are taking, proud that you have taken the first steps and proud that you are wanting to change your life. Keep up the good choices and stay strong.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Swampman, I am so darn proud and happy for you. You are a bright, neat guy. Your posts through the years have often been spot on and many a time had me laughing. Gosh, we ( ST) , your beautiful daughter and friends need that unique take on life that only you have! Please keep us updated on your journey to freedom. I'm rootin' for you!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Lots of folks pulling and praying for you. Good for you.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

We all on your side here, Nick. Everyone needs help now and then. Life will still be there and the world will be a better place.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can do it. i will keep you in my thoughts as well. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I think this is awesome. It will be hard but you are strong. You making this decision is just the start for you.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm really proud of you too Nick!!! If anyone can do it - YOU can! I've always believed that you were a good person inside...you have a heart of gold PLUS a strong will so use that to SUCCEED!!  Good Luck  My prayers are with you also. Kim


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

swamp man, it takes an extraordinary amount of courage to face the reflection in the mirror and accept the truth of what it tells you must be done. Youâve provided additional accountability with your public declaration to do battle with the beast. 

Donât cheat at Solitaire. You deserve far better. Please let me add my best wishes for your future. You have the internal fortitude to make it happen, of that I am confident based on what Iâve seen of you around this place. 

I just helped a friend last week celebrate his 37 years of sobriety (sans alcohol). You can do this!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Good for you, swampman, it won't be easy, but it will be worth it.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> Grab the tiger by the tail and be successful. You can do it, one day at a time.


Okay, Tiger....I'll try.  
I've been kicked, stabbed, beat down and everything else, so I think I can endure the upcoming.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

She's a sly [one], but you already know that. Good luck, man.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Congragulations on your decision and prayers sent your way.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, Nick, that takes guts. Not only making the decision to change but sharing it with others. Peace, grace, and blessings to you. You will be able to do this, because you want to.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> Okay, Tiger....I'll try.
> I've been kicked, stabbed, beat down and everything else, so I think I can endure the upcoming.


I think that people can do most anything once they put their mind to it and you are no exception. I left you a vm this am, I am thinking of you today on the journey to your new life. I am glad you are giving yourself a second chance to get things on track. Your daughter will be so proud of you!


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Have a safe flight. I hope the place is near the beach there, and you get to enjoy that a bit. You're in my thoughts and prayers, Nick. I'm sure you'll do fine with the program.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

swamp man said:


> Okay, Tiger....I'll try.
> I've been kicked, stabbed, beat down and everything else, so I think I can endure the upcoming.


Yes. You will.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Keep on the path you have chosen that's best for you.. do not let self doubt or any little devil on your shoulder alter that path from today until forever. It will make life a lot easier in the long run although there will be moments you may not think that. 

Best of luck !


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

trish4prez said:


> Have a safe flight. I hope the place is near the beach there, and you get to enjoy that a bit. You're in my thoughts and prayers, Nick. I'm sure you'll do fine with the program.


Get to go to the beach a coupla' times a week
Check out how nice and comfy the place looks. Google "unity rehab", and it's the one in Florida.....if I'm gonna' break up with booze, I'm gonna' get SPOILED while I face the dang thang. Who knows, I might even run into some of them purdy girls down there.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

No matter who we are, we all have the same or different battles to confront, cuz we are all human.
Wishing you the best of luck in all things, Nick!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

It took a huge amount of courage to confront that mistress and to announce that you are going to get treatment. I wish you the very best of luck and will keep you on my prayer list

Mary


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Best Wishes-You can Succeed-Faith,Hope,and Courage*


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

swamp man said:


> It's time to handle business


You were one of my first little internet crushes and you will remain in my thoughts.

I will be lighting a candle for you tonight and sending some positive feeling your way.
I'm not gonna pretend it'll be all rainbows, fairy pubes, and unicorn farts, just because you realize you have a problem.
Realizing you need outside help is nothing more than accepting the reality of your situation.
It's gonna be hard and it will suck hind tit for a long time.
A very long time.
But that is neither here nor there.
The name of the game is one day at a time.
One foot in front of the other.
Can you receive letters/packages?
I'd be interested in sending you a couple of things that helped me when I finally pulled my head out of my ass.
PM me if you are at all interested, otherwise, know that you have a ton of people that are out here in internet land pulling for you.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

swamp man said:


> I'm generally kinda' selective as to who I share certain information with, but I've become close to some of y'all, and the rest are just gonna' have to deal with it.
> I'm going to rehab.I have fought with dern near every drug at one time or another, but the booze has remained my mistress for almost 25 years. I understand apprehension, but this is the first time I recall being really scared.
> It's a beautiful facility with full-time chefs, a pool/grilling area, big flatscreen T.V.'s, and the whole works. It's just outside of West Palm Beach, Florida, and I will likely be there around forty days.
> They will take my phone upon admission, but it sounds like I will gain limited access to the rehab phone as I progress in the program, in which case, I'll call rkintn, who can relay an update.
> ...


Good luck Nick!!!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm pulling for you. I admire your honesty and desire to tackle a problem.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

many moose-prayers and ju-ju being sent your way.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Prayers for you as you fight a very difficult fight. Best wishes for your recovery!




swamp man said:


> I'm generally kinda' selective as to who I share certain information with, but I've become close to some of y'all, and the rest are just gonna' have to deal with it.
> I'm going to rehab.I have fought with dern near every drug at one time or another, but the booze has remained my mistress for almost 25 years. I understand apprehension, but this is the first time I recall being really scared.
> It's a beautiful facility with full-time chefs, a pool/grilling area, big flatscreen T.V.'s, and the whole works. It's just outside of West Palm Beach, Florida, and I will likely be there around forty days.
> They will take my phone upon admission, but it sounds like I will gain limited access to the rehab phone as I progress in the program, in which case, I'll call rkintn, who can relay an update.
> ...


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Best wishes Nick. You can do it!

~ST


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

I came on here to see if everyone was OK after that tornado in Texas, hope everyone got it through it alright.
Just thought I'd give my congrats to the man from the swamps, good decision, one you will never regret. It takes a while to get climatized to life without booze, but it does go on and life seems to make a bit more sense most of the time. My life began when I stopped drinking. Dreams came true easier because I wasn't always saying I should or would like to do something, instead I just did whatever I wanted and found less resistance. Never been in trouble with the law since those days, never worry about driving or getting caught for something or fighting some big court battle or getting in a fight over something that no one the next day remembered. But I did, I remembered it all and it bothered me a lot, lots of remorse for what I did and didn't do. I was always trying to avoid booze or trying to get some or just drunk and then screw everyone because it was all about me. I was just fantastic when I was drunk, life of the party and sometimes the whole darn party itself. 
Don't miss it one little bit, if I thought I had to go back there again I'd jump off the nearest bridge, would be less painful and make a lot more sense. 23 years later I have no regrets about that decision, there is life after booze and of a much better quality, You have a lot of natural talents swampman, pick one and give it all and the rest will take care of itself, if you stay sober that is. I can guarantee you one thing, drinking will never again be the same, its sort of like you can never go back home, its different and just doesn't feel right. But, don't be too hard on yourself if you do, get back on the horse and keep riding until you and that horse are one and it doesn't even want to throw you anymore. Then its not even an issue anymore and in time that's exactly what happens. 
The early days had its challenges, old habits die hard and life throws crap at us sometimes. To change how we deal with those issues takes some practice and some patience with ourselves and even more with others. Lots of people struggle with booze, lots of help out there, most folks have learned that by helping others you help yourself, that's likely the way its meant to be. What others think of you matters none, what you think of you matters a lot, the man in the glass doesn't lie. Good luck to you swampman. jim
*

The Guy in the Glass
*

by Dale Wimbrow, (c) 1934

When you get what you want in your struggle for pelf,
And the world makes you King for a day,
Then go to the mirror and look at yourself,
And see what that man has to say.

For it isn't your Father, or Mother, or Wife,
Who judgement upon you must pass.
The feller whose verdict counts most in your life
Is the man staring back from the glass.

He's the feller to please, never mind all the rest,
For he's with you clear up to the end,
And you've passed your most dangerous, difficult test
If the man in the glass is your friend.

You people may call you a straight shooting chum,
And say you're a wonderful guy,
But the man in the glass says you're only a bum
If you can't look him straight in the eye.

You can fool the whole world down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back as you pass,
But your final reward will be heartaches and tears
If you've cheated the man in the glass.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner but I know you'll be seeing this soon. You're in my thoughts Nick and I know you can beat anything you put your mind too, both the booze and the legal issues.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, guys! Only have my phone for a minute, but things are going great! I will be 30 days sober on the 9th of june, and headed home sometime around the 15th. I feel great and have put on 21 pounds. Thanks so much to those of you who have written.
I'll be in touch.
love,
Nick


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

awesome Nick!!!!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

swamp man said:


> Hi, guys! Only have my phone for a minute, but things are going great! I will be 30 days sober on the 9th of june, and headed home sometime around the 15th. I feel great and have put on 21 pounds. Thanks so much to those of you who have written.
> I'll be in touch.
> love,
> Nick


Carp! I put on 10 lbs without a trip to Miami. Glad you're doing well. Me? I have recently learned that it's okay to let go of past wounds and forgive others. Wish I'd known that sooner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't know anyone could write to you 

Mentally doing a happy dance for you Nick and sending cyberhugs!!
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

That's wonderful. More power to you...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Good news on a rainy Friday for sure. Hang in there man.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Alright, some good news, good for you Nick!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

:goodjob:

You're the man, Nick!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations Nick!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!.......and good luck!!!!!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Terrific news! Keep it up. You know we are pulling for you.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

You already did the hardest part....now finish it!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Great news on your progress. You have a lot of people rootin' for you man 

~ST


----------

